# nie działa emerge --sync

## ryba84

Tak jak w temacie popsuło mi się emerge   :Sad:  

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 14583, in emerge_main

    return action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12032, in action_sync

    "%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S +0000"))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/_strptime.py", line 14, in <module>

    import locale

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 14, in <module>

    import sys, encodings, encodings.aliases

ImportError: No module named encodings

```

A to co wypluwa przy próbie wywołania sudo emerge --sync

----------

## dziadu

Wyciągne swoją magiczną kulę i odgadnę... nie, nie odgadnę jaką masz wersję portage.

Ten wątek, szczególnie punkt 4. pomoże znaleźć Ci rozwiązanie problemu.

----------

## ryba84

Ok. Zapomniałem o tym..  :Embarassed: 

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Pentium_III_-Coppermine-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Feb 2009 14:35:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion branding bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dri dts dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv isdnlog java5 jpeg jpeg2k kde lame mad midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection samba session spl sse ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vcd vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 x86 xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa siliconmotion"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## dziadu

Jeśli nie działa Ci tylko --sync, spróbuj przeemergować portage, jeśli to nie da nic, to wtedy przeemerguj pythona. Jak nie zadziała, będziemy się martwić dalej.

Jeśli ostatnio coś aktualizowałeś z systemu, np. właśnie pythona, to może spróbuj wcześniej:

```
# source /etc/profile && env-update
```

----------

## ryba84

Przeemergowanie portage i pythona nic nie dało, nadal nie działa. 

```
etc-update && source /etc/profile
```

 też nic. Ogólnie to chyba coś z pythonem, bo strasznie dużo pakietów z aplikacjami z nim związanych nie chce się zmergować. Zawsze występuje jakiś błąd :/ np. nie mogę zmergować eric'a w wersji 3, w 4 nie próbowałem.

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -pv python
```

----------

## cla

[~] $ python

Python 2.5.2 (r252:60911, Oct 15 2008, 11:28:24) 

[GCC 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> import encodings

>>> 

Również twierdzi, że nie masz modułu encodings?

----------

